# 7 weeks out from Figure Contest



## sexynicole (May 24, 2008)

Just a quick question ,,, How many of you reccomend band training instead of weights to bring in the details for a woman.  I have good muscularity and through my posing practice am tightening more and more but was thinking of starting to use bands from here on in combined with weights..
Kisses
Sexy Nicole


----------



## Built (May 24, 2008)

How do you think the bands will "bring in definition"? Definition is leanness with muscularity. You can't bring it in with light work. It doesn't work that way.

Have you competed before?


----------



## sexynicole (May 24, 2008)

This will be my first contest ,,,,   The bands are pretty heavy duty ,,, I have been staying with weights for high reps between 12 - 20 4 sets


----------



## Built (May 24, 2008)

Hi reps? For pre-contest prep? WHY???


----------



## sexynicole (May 24, 2008)

I will PM you


----------



## P-funk (May 24, 2008)

I think you need to start reading a lot more to better understand how to prepare your body for this contest.


----------



## Witchblade (May 24, 2008)

I criticize too much already, so this post will be 100% positive. 

You have a nice ass.


----------



## kiko (May 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I criticize too much already, so this post will be 100% positive.
> 
> You have a nice ass.





*agrees*


----------



## Just_Moe (May 24, 2008)

are you posting just to show the soft porn? If you actually do lean out you will be far bigger in looks than Built is......you should actually read a LOT more as was suggested.

Also, IFBB pros ARE on assisted....it is how they win.


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

I am not going to stop leaning out ,,, I have gotten quite a bit leaner in 5 weeks and am staying on the course of heavy with supersets.....  And I am not using any assistance,,, I do know they use things that are shall we say obtained from sources, LOL ,,, I am not promoting anything those are my sites if you chooes to look great if not that is great too,,,, I use a lot of weights and some bands for stretching when I am done with a workout ,,, I am seeing veins so I know that I am quite a bit leaner and practicing my mandatory's 6 x per week for 45 minutes each night in my 4.5 heels... that is really making a difference as Hubby will not let me drink anything while I sweat my ass off ,,, LOL well no it is still there...


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

why did you email me? Do you realize how offensive your email was to me?


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

why was it offensive ???


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

offensive as in the top drawer of my nightstand?  You mean that type of offensive


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

> that is really making a difference as Hubby will not let me drink anything while I sweat my ass off



sounds like a really smart guy.


----------



## DICE (May 25, 2008)

wow, one of the two sites is nasty...


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

Thanks FUNK he is ,,,, been training me since we got married 4 years ago...  He won Mr. Delray Beach a few years back ,,,, Good businessman too ,,, Thank you for the compliment


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

i wasn't serious.

lots of sweating and not replacing fluids = stupidity.

I know that it has to be done come contest day....but save the moron behaviour for contest day and the other days try and be a little more "safe."


Whatever though.....what I am saying is going to fall on deaf ears, since bodybuilders are morons and totally dogmatic about shit they know nothing about...ie the human body and exercise physiology.


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> i wasn't serious.
> 
> lots of sweating and not replacing fluids = stupidity.
> 
> ...


agreed about a lot of the old school dogmatic bullshit.


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

Oh perhaps I was not clear... the 45 minute session is broken into 20 minutes at a time with a 10 minute break in between for fluids ,,,, No he is not a moron and your credentials are impressive.  I should have been more clear in my post


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

well, i don't compete in bodybuilding because I think it is lame as shit and not a sport.  I did compete in other things.  However, since you seem to be so hung the fuck up on bodybuilding, I did compete in a show, the NABBA Natural Empire States several years ago and took 4th in my first show.  So yes, I do have a trophy.  I also trained an all natural girl for a huge NPC show (The Eastern States) in NYC.  It was her first show, and she was totally natural against all the chicks who were 'assisted' and trying to get their pro card.  She took 5th.

I own a sports performance company and work with pro and amatuer athletes.

I have a Masters Degree in Exercise Science.  I am workign on my licensure on clinical sports massage.  I have spoken at national conventions on strength and conditioning.  I hold several certifications, most noteable from the NSCA as a certified strength and conditioning specialist.

I would consider mysely some what of an 'authoritiy' on the topic.


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

so why r u here if you feel that way about BB?  congrats on the 4th and I edited my post for a reason I reacted with out reading your credentials,,, We do own a gym and we personally assit people each and every day with their goals ,,, My husband works with High School and College Football players on strength and speed training,,,, I am not using any assistance and that is why I break after 20 minutes ,,, we are doing 1.5 gallons of water based fluids per day ,,,, Hydration is a big part and not looking forward to the last week of prep when that gets cut...


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> well, i don't compete in bodybuilding because I think it is lame as shit and not a sport.  I did compete in other things.  However, since you seem to be so hung the fuck up on bodybuilding, I did compete in a show, the NABBA Natural Empire States several years ago and took 4th in my first show.  So yes, I do have a trophy.  I also trained an all natural girl for a huge NPC show (The Eastern States) in NYC.  It was her first show, and she was totally natural against all the chicks who were 'assisted' and trying to get their pro card.  She took 5th.
> 
> I own a sports performance company and work with pro and amatuer athletes.
> 
> ...



yeah but....are you tan?


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> so why r u here if you feel that way about BB?




Because 95% of the people here are not here to compete in bodybuilding.  They are here to learn about and discuss exercise and fitness and how to live healthier lives.  So if I can help give them some ideas and direction towards meeting their goals, then it is all good! 

Yes, you should have been more clear.  I thought your husband was just having you sweat it out and dehydrated (ala, stupid high school wrestling coaches) which is not smart and dangerous!

patrick


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> yeah but....are you tan?



well, I live in Phoenix....so, my tan is pretty decent.


----------



## sexynicole (May 25, 2008)

Ironman is about bodybuilding last time I checked the magazine,,, perhaps Weider would be a better choice but alas they are a JOKE! yeah they do not talk about enhancement but yeah a diet and exercise will have you looking like a pro BB.. Weider is a JOKE ,, I do not read or buy anything from them ,, yes wrestling coaches are idiots my Hubby was a wrestler ,, we only do 20 minutes then rest on chair no movement and take in fluids


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

this in not Ironman magazine.  This is ironmagazine.....two totally different companies.


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Ironman is about bodybuilding last time I checked the magazine,,, perhaps Weider would be a better choice but alas they are a JOKE! yeah they do not talk about enhancement but yeah a diet and exercise will have you looking like a pro BB.. Weider is a JOKE ,, I do not read or buy anything from them ,, yes wrestling coaches are idiots my Hubby was a wrestler ,, we only do 20 minutes then rest on chair no movement and take in fluids



so you do cardio for 20 minutes then sit in a chair and do not move while drinking fluids then hit cardio again for another 20...rest pause for fluids...and you train with bands for added "tone" without bulk so you won't look like those gross girls with muscle, right?

You are 15% BF on your porn site as well as the other site listed?


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> well, I live in Phoenix....so, my tan is pretty decent.



damn it....New Englander here...you trump my tan


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 25, 2008)

it always takes me a few minutes to get my heart rate up to fat burn zone anyways and i only drink a few swigs of fluid during my cardio session, no matter how long. 
i would not want to stop, sit down, rest and drink for 10 minutes and start again. 
but thats just me, if im doing anything wrong please tell me


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> it always takes me a few minutes to get my heart rate up to fat burn zone anyways and i only drink a few swigs of fluid during my cardio session, no matter how long.
> i would not want to stop, sit down, rest and drink for 10 minutes and start again.
> but thats just me, if im doing anything wrong please tell me




heart rate for a fat burning zone is a myth as well...if you are moving and working you are burning calories.


----------



## chiquita6683 (May 25, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> heart rate for a fat burning zone is a myth as well...if you are moving and working you are burning calories.



really? then why do they have that equation.....I forget what its called
but its the one where, im 5'6, 168lbs so i supposedly burn fat at 130+ HR, they have some table they go by.
 i mean i know im burning calories before that bc ive broken a sweat.

whatsup w that? who made that table?


----------



## Witchblade (May 25, 2008)

They also have a BMI table and that's dogshit as well.

You burn calories. You don't burn fat. Fat is just the substrate used for fuel. If you're not in a caloric deficit, you won't burn fat, regardless of cardio.


----------



## Just_Moe (May 25, 2008)

chiquita6683 said:


> really? then why do they have that equation.....I forget what its called
> but its the one where, im 5'6, 168lbs so i supposedly burn fat at 130+ HR, they have some table they go by.
> i mean i know im burning calories before that bc ive broken a sweat.
> 
> whatsup w that? who made that table?



the fitness industry made it up..based on a few half assed studies.


----------



## Built (May 25, 2008)

You are in the "fat burning zone" at a relatively low intensity. So yeah, you're burning fat. Grams and grams of it. Big deal.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2008)

Built said:


> You are in the "fat burning zone" at a relatively low intensity. So yeah, you're burning fat. Grams and grams of it. Big deal.



yup.

if you want to be in a real fat burning zone, try sleeping all day.


----------



## danzik17 (May 25, 2008)

P-funk said:


> well, i don't compete in bodybuilding because I think it is lame as shit and not a sport.  I did compete in other things.  However, since you seem to be so hung the fuck up on bodybuilding, I did compete in a show, the NABBA Natural Empire States several years ago and took 4th in my first show.  So yes, I do have a trophy.  I also trained an all natural girl for a huge NPC show (The Eastern States) in NYC.  It was her first show, and she was totally natural against all the chicks who were 'assisted' and trying to get their pro card.  She took 5th.
> 
> I own a sports performance company and work with pro and amatuer athletes.
> 
> ...



Gah.  You.  Find an excuse to come present somewhere in Norwalk, CT or at Marist College


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Gah.  You.  Find an excuse to come present somewhere in Norwalk, CT or at Marist College



find a reason to have me.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

If I "found a reason" to have you at IU, would you come there?


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If I "found a reason" to have you at IU, would you come there?



yea.  I would go anywhere.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

That's awesome.  Not that I have a whole lot of pull, but I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 8, 2008)

So Nicole are you ripped to shreds now? Contest update?


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes I am ,,,, thank you ,,,,  go to bb.com and see for yourself


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 8, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Yes I am ,,,, thank you ,,,,  go to bb.com and see for yourself



you say you are 13.5% BF there, is that for the last picture shown as the update picture taken in June?

Do you feel you will win even tho you are going in with a softer look than most of the other women there who will enter?


----------



## Built (Jul 9, 2008)

13.5%! Hahahahaha 

<- 14% in this shot. Confirmed by DEXA.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 10, 2008)

those shots were taken 2.75 weeks ago and I have not posted any since ,,, I am drying out and am not soft , I feel just fine ,,,, It is a regional contest and have pics of last years Masters winner and yes I think I have a shot ,,, my posing is excellent and sorry Built but looking like a man is not in my plans and just to let you know last week was doing side laterals with 35lb dumbells and leg pressing over 300lbs ,,, not every body responds to the same type of training so your cookie cutter approach may not be what is best for me... Hubby designed a great routing we did for 8 weeks and packed on a lot of muscle and diet was fine did not feel like I GONNA DIE as you said ,,, Calipers work just fine have talked to many a competitior including a dear friend and soon to be IFBB pro as well ,, I am now 141# and not soft, litte flat from the dry out diet but that will change tomorrow while we ride to TX... We shall see where the cards fall ,,, my posing is also going to help ,, Came along a lot better than  I thought it would and got some help from some ladies that compete in Memphis ,,, CIAO


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> those shots were taken 2.75 weeks ago and I have not posted any since ,,, I am drying out and am not soft , I feel just fine ,,,, It is a regional contest and have pics of last years Masters winner and yes I think I have a shot ,,, my posing is excellent and sorry Built but looking like a man is not in my plans and just to let you know last week was doing side laterals with 35lb dumbells and leg pressing over 300lbs ,,, not every body responds to the same type of training so your cookie cutter approach may not be what is best for me... Hubby designed a great routing we did for 8 weeks and packed on a lot of muscle and diet was fine did not feel like I GONNA DIE as you said ,,, Calipers work just fine have talked to many a competitior including a dear friend and soon to be IFBB pro as well ,, I am now 141# and not soft, litte flat from the dry out diet but that will change tomorrow while we ride to TX... We shall see where the cards fall ,,, my posing is also going to help ,, Came along a lot better than  I thought it would and got some help from some ladies that compete in Memphis ,,, CIAO



I look forward to see the contest pics and reading your update..try and wear a top for the show


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL yeah I will have one on,,,, Had my suits made here locally by a gal that used to make show girl costumes in Vegas they look incredible and final fitting tonight,,,, I will get contest pics posted the moment I have them and thank you for the support in those pics 2.75 weeks out I was about 14.5 to 15% and yes you can shed 3% in 2.5 weeks ... lots of cardio and 24 grams or less of carbs per day and no I did not feel like I was GONNA DIE! I just did it and lifted very heavy! Oh and the 300# leg press that was Monday of this week after that all bands and damn do they PUMP YOU! Can use two of the 3 bands that came with it ,,, 3 at this time no way! Thank you for the support and will update.. going to take a nap we leave early AM tomorrow ,,, and have a few small secrets of the pros will do tomorrow and AM - Show day


----------



## Hench (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> sorry Built but looking like a man is not in my plans




bit late for that......


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 10, 2008)

at 13% and 141lbs you would be rather jacked


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 10, 2008)

Moondogg said:


> bit late for that......



Why are you insulting her you cocksucker? Does it make you feel better?


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 10, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Why are you insulting her you cocksucker? Does it make you feel better?



do YOU feel better?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 10, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> do YOU feel better?


I can't stand these retards insulting people behind their screens. And yes, I do feel better


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 10, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> I can't stand to these retards insulting people behind their screens. And yes, I do feel better



um...you did the same thing.
Perhaps he meant at 13% and her weight that would look "manly" under Nicole's own definition of the look?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 10, 2008)

Perhaps, if so my bad


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> those shots were taken 2.75 weeks ago and I have not posted any since ,,, I am drying out and am not soft , I feel just fine ,,,, It is a regional contest and have pics of last years Masters winner and yes I think I have a shot ,,, my posing is excellent and sorry Built but looking like a man is not in my plans and just to let you know last week was doing side laterals with 35lb dumbells and leg pressing over 300lbs ,,, not every body responds to the same type of training so your cookie cutter approach may not be what is best for me... Hubby designed a great routing we did for 8 weeks and packed on a lot of muscle and diet was fine did not feel like I GONNA DIE as you said ,,, Calipers work just fine have talked to many a competitior including a dear friend and soon to be IFBB pro as well ,, I am now 141# and not soft, litte flat from the dry out diet but that will change tomorrow while we ride to TX... We shall see where the cards fall ,,, my posing is also going to help ,, Came along a lot better than  I thought it would and got some help from some ladies that compete in Memphis ,,, CIAO


Wow. Side laterals with 35 lbs a side.

I'd like to see that. I don't even think I've seen a MAN doing 35s for side laterals. 

You must put the men to shame. 

<- goes back to looking like a man


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 10, 2008)

Built is NASTY! all red lace and um...wait where is the man part?


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 10, 2008)

Built said:


> Wow. Side laterals with 35 lbs a side.
> 
> I'd like to see that. I don't even think I've seen a MAN doing 35s for side laterals.
> 
> ...



I think I'm starting to like ^


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 10, 2008)

For what its worth, Id fuck sexynicole.    Hard too!

Big help, I know.


----------



## Mista (Jul 10, 2008)

Built > Sexynicole


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG your kidding Built,,, what gym do you train at ?? Hubby does 4 - 6 reps with 60lbs on one hand side lats and we have a few strongmen that do 70# tp 80# ... I did 35# one hand side laterals for 8 reps,,, sorry but yeah had guys in gym going good lord.. I will post contest pics on my site ... it is all up to judges if they want the super hard muscular man look then know I will not win if they want the muscular toned curvy woman look then I have it ,,, if that is what judges want then it is not figure it is women's BB and sorry HUN that is just plain GROSS!


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> OMG your kidding Built,,, what gym do you train at ?? Hubby does 4 - 6 reps with 60lbs on one hand side lats and we have a few strongmen that do 70# tp 80# ... I did 35# one hand side laterals for 8 reps,,, sorry but yeah had guys in gym going good lord.. I will post contest pics on my site ... it is all up to judges if they want the super hard muscular man look then know I will not win if they want the muscular toned curvy woman look then I have it ,,, if that is what judges want then it is not figure it is women's BB and sorry HUN that is just plain GROSS!



I'm pretty sure its called sarcasm

And what built accomplishes is the same thing youre trying to accomplish, she just gets more dedicated, and thus takes it to the next level.  There is nothing in that pic that is gross...you sound stereotypical with that nonsense reply.  I was starting to feel sorry for you with all the other posters beating up on you, but comments like that prove you worthy of the ridicule.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 10, 2008)

Built said:


> Wow. Side laterals with 35 lbs a side.
> 
> I'd like to see that. I don't even think I've seen a MAN doing 35s for side laterals.
> 
> ...


n  ic e 
h   a   rd 2   typ wit 1 hand!!


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry but soft to a degree is a woman hard is a man ,,, hubby told me if I feel like him in bed time to stop...  no sarcasim ,,, feminine is soft masculine is hard!


----------



## Built (Jul 10, 2008)

Listen Nicole

We can be all seventh-grade at each other all day, but the fact of the matter is, this is a bodybuilding board so "the goal" hear is a lean, hard physique. Not everybody digs that, that's cool. But we do and that's why we're here.

You are preparing for a competition with a bunch of women who are also trying for a lean, hard physique. I don't know why, but I've never competed so maybe this is something personal.

Or maybe it's to promote your business. I don't know.

I wish you good luck in your endeavors. You may not look like a figure competitor but you certainly look better than most women one sees walking down the street, and I'm sure this will be an interesting experience for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> sorry but soft to a degree is a woman hard is a man ,,, hubby told me if I feel like him in bed time to stop...  no sarcasim ,,, feminine is soft masculine is hard!


Sorry Chica but I did check out your pics at BB.com and if this is where you are at for competition level then why bother.  IMO you got a ways to go.  In retrospect you may have updated pics so I'll give you that but if thats what you call ready for competition you better think twice.  I'm not trying to be mean but realistic.  From those pics you saw I have a ways to go.......


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 10, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> sorry but soft to a degree is a woman hard is a man ,,, hubby told me if I feel like him in bed time to stop...  no sarcasim ,,, feminine is soft masculine is hard!



well fuck thats called an opinion!  So why are you throwing yours around like it holds more weight than anyone elses?  Some people would say that you have too much muscle, some say that a real woman has 25% body fat. Its all personal preference but to question femininity in regards to mere lean body mass percentage is pathetic age old bullshit. Thats like saying that if youre a guy with an ear ring youre a homosexual.  Why are you on this board?  Go to your show and learn.  And, to be honest, noone here cares what your husband thinks.  If he is so great, why are you here? And few stay super lean and "too hard" all year long.  If you could get shredded to win a muscle competition and be back to normal in a few days, I promise your husband wouldnt care. Jesus...


----------



## maokoto (Jul 11, 2008)

A muscular and hard look can be very sexy...it depends. That photo is verrry sexy.

But there is no need to be harsh with nicole, everyone has his/her point of view. This is a bodybuilding forum, period


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 11, 2008)

Jodi said:


> Sorry Chica but I did check out your pics at *BB.com* and if this is where you are at for competition level then why bother.  IMO you got a ways to go.  In retrospect you may have updated pics so I'll give you that but if thats what you call ready for competition you better think twice.  I'm not trying to be mean but realistic.  From those pics you saw I have a ways to go.......



I want to see, but I couldnt find her.


----------



## Raz (Jul 11, 2008)

If I was to watch you in the audience of a BB show I would be dissapointed. Why? Because you don't look like a bodybuilder. You've not met the standards. I don't even think IMO you'd place the top 10, I mean compare your pics to the one posted.

AND yes I AM in a position to speak...Because I think you're gorgeous! You got an incredible body! I am jealous of your husband because your my type of women - and yesssss i lurrrvvvv older women. 

So you shouldn't take offence because: BB = NO, Sexy= NO, DAYYYUMMM HOTTT 10/10. 

To conclude though, if you ever vacate to England and you need a toy-boy tour (you know where I am) oh and if you got any more naughtier, saucier, sexier, ruder pics you don't wish to post online, goddamit email em me I'd pay!!


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok well I was in shape and looked as good as my competition but made mistakes and nerves were part of it.  I was in the back of the prep area and they never called our class to oil up and then I almost missed going on stage but Paul (husband) came to the curtains and yelled to get my ass up there.  Well that embarassed me sheek me up and I did not recover on stage as I had no oil and just well that was that.  Round 2 in bikini I scored much better but was too far behind from round 1.  Oh well I learned and am competing August 16th at the NPC Arkansas State Championships in Figure Tall and Masters.  I am back to lifting heavy added squats to my routine and am going in there knowing what to expect and not nervous but rather very determined and excited ,,,  I have carbed up in my diet and for a few weeks then will cut back and increase cardio for the 3 weeks leading into the show and will dry out also a bit earlier,,, Thank you to all of you that wished me support and all the ladies that won were deserving.


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 20, 2008)

will you go for a leaner look for the next show?


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 21, 2008)

Actually going to go for just a bit leaner and fuller look....  flattened out too much


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 21, 2008)

Good luck to you.  Forge whatever body you feel comfortable in


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 21, 2008)

I went to find your contest pictures and did not find any. 
I think if you lean out more you will have better results on stage. I think the "flat" look you are talking about is more because you were not lean enough to find that definition you need to have to be stage ready. 
Did you not notice the top 3 at the show you were in had more definition to them than you did? I know you want to bring a fuller look into this but that is not what these contests are for. 
Have you considered perhaps a beach body type of contest where women are around 20%BF and are described much as you describe your look...fully and more curves etc...
I do wish you would stop saying that chicks with muscles are manly and gross....before a muscled up chick kicks your ass for it....


----------



## Perdido (Jul 21, 2008)

You know what they say about people good at making excuses...

Moe summed it up. Except the kick your ass part, actually I don't think they'd give you the time of day.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 21, 2008)

rahaas said:


> You know what they say about people good at making excuses...
> 
> Moe summed it up. Except the kick your ass part, actually I don't think they'd give you the time of day.
> 
> Good luck to you.


sure on the internet...tell a muscled up girl to her face she is gross and manly..I do not think she will sit there and sob or make excuses....


----------



## Perdido (Jul 22, 2008)

You're probably right Moe. Get one that's juiced up a little and I hope they sell tickets - I'd be first inline to watch


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 22, 2008)

I am leaning out ... I am actually leaner now than when I was on stage 11% is about where I want to be when I step on stage.  The bands along with the heavy weights are really bringing in definition.  Yes they were a bit leaner than I was but that will be corrected


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> I am leaning out ... I am actually leaner now than when I was on stage 11% is about where I want to be when I step on stage.  The bands along with the heavy weights are really bringing in definition.  Yes they were a bit leaner than I was but that will be corrected



so are you are using an omron for BF% testing?
dieting brings out definition....
where are the pics?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 22, 2008)

No shit.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 22, 2008)

Sent pics to guy that does my diet and diet is pretty strict ,,, Bands also help shape ,,, I am not going to spend hundreds of dollars on bodyfat measuring,,, the calipers work just fine ,,, The fat I had over my kidney's is gone ,,, Triceps and biceps are being brought in,,,, Pic is on BB.com from contest in my bikini,,,, I know which area's I have to improve ,,, just have to be top 5 in AR to qualify for natl show ,,, which is the goal and then not competing until next summer ,,, having boob job and need time to heal and train ,,,


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Moe let's see pics of you shall we?  If not do not ask for any more of me!


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

ok I just saw the pic, you look about 16% on stage..so nice and lean for an athletic look but as you know not enough to add the cuts for the stage...you would be too lean for a bikini contest tho, so that is something!
I think dropping more fat will give you a placement at the next show. 


bands do not shape muscle, though, genetics shape muscle.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Moe pics of you?  If not do not ask me for any more of me! Sorry but from your face pic ehhhhhh not so much!


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 22, 2008)

And as far as what you know yeah ok you stepped on stage when?  I am out ,,, this board is full of experts that all have opinions and have done what? Ciao bella ,,,, reply if you wish I will not ,, it is not worth my time ,,, so post a pic Moe or SHUT UP! And sorry bands do help with definition ,,,


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> And as far as what you know yeah ok you stepped on stage when?  I am out ,,, this board is full of experts that all have opinions and have done what? Ciao bella ,,,, reply if you wish I will not ,, it is not worth my time ,,, so post a pic Moe or SHUT UP! And sorry bands do help with definition ,,,



my pictures are all over bb.com actually.


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm genuinely curious. How, exactly, do you think "bands help with definition"?


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

Built said:


> I'm genuinely curious. How, exactly, do you think "bands help with definition"?



how did you shape your manly ones?


----------



## Built (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 22, 2008)

she cannot answer you, Built, because she has seen my pics on bb.com now....


----------



## Arnold (Jul 22, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> And as far as what you know yeah ok you stepped on stage when?  I am out ,,, this board is full of experts that all have opinions and have done what? Ciao bella ,,,, reply if you wish I will not ,, it is not worth my time ,,, so post a pic Moe or SHUT UP! And sorry bands do help with definition ,,,



is that a bad thing, a board full of experts? 

bands help with definition? ummm...not.


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 23, 2008)

Prince said:


> is that a bad thing, a board full of experts?
> 
> bands help with definition? ummm...not.




Nicole if you needed surgery would you scoff at the doctor who has not had the same surgery as yourself? Just because some of us have not stepped on stage does not mean we did not study physiology ...or that we cannot recognize 11% BF on a chick.


not that you will read this....but you asked for the help and it was offered to you. I was not mean at all...trust me....I did not call you fat .....I said..not uber lean...fuck I even said you were lean as far as an athlete would go....you are too sensitive....is it the diet??

(btw when you call chicks gross and nasty when they are bb'rs and you say it ON a bbing site...why would you expect roses and flirtatious postings?)


----------



## Perdido (Jul 23, 2008)

I finally got to read the first page of this thread. 

This sexy chick & her hubby might be idiots but this thread is enteraining isn't it?

I know I keep coming back just like a moth drawn to the blue light of the bug zapper 

What the hell are bands anyway?


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 23, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I finally got to read the first page of this thread.
> 
> This sexy chick & her hubby might be idiots but this thread is enteraining isn't it?
> 
> ...




AC/DC, Aerosmith, Led Zepplin are old skool bands but she says she is using heavy ones so I would 
guess bands like Disturbed, Black Flag etc....

I keep coming back because I get email notifications when a reply is posted...and I do not know why....it is like MAGIC!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> I keep coming back because I get email notifications when a reply is posted...and I do not know why....it is like MAGIC!



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

Scroll down to 'default thread subscription mode' and select 'no email notification'.

But do keep coming back to IM


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 23, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> Scroll down to 'default thread subscription mode' and select 'no email notification'.
> 
> But do keep coming back to IM



I can't keep coming back here! too many body builders...GAG!!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> I can't keep coming back here! too many body builders...GAG!!



OMG.. really?!! theres bodybuilders here?


----------



## Just_Moe (Jul 23, 2008)

BulkMeUp said:


> OMG.. really?!! theres bodybuilders here?




seriously...I saw like 2 of them already.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 23, 2008)

Just_Moe said:


> seriously...I saw like 2 of them already.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 23, 2008)

This is one of those childish situations where someone thought everyone was gonna go gahgah when they didnt and then we have an upset poster not realizing what REALLY goes on.  Mildly entertaining to read so much garbage sprayed post after post from someone who obviously has no clue.  Bands help with definition has got to be some of the, well for lack of better words, dumbest shit I've ever heard.  Every human has definition, if you can get to it.  I dont know about cars and so I don't argue about engines.  Getting cut/definition is a physiology issue. Get the point.  dont ask for help then shun the help.  Stop talking shlt and listen for a freakin minute.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

Resistance bands will strengthen and elongate the muscle fibers. They also increase your flexibility tremendously. Resistance bands will stimulate the muscles in a manner that is impossible to do with the use of free weights by allowing you to perform much more controlled movements, keep constant tension on the muscles, and really emphasize on the concentric and eccentric portions of the movement.  I also used the wrong word, bands are capable of when used with Free Weights of helping bring in a bit of more detail, I did not mean definition that is coming with my new diet, want to see updated photos they will be at BB.com on Monday.  I do not doubt anyone on here of being capable of advice, all have it however you have to know your own body and rely on what you see and then make the appropriate changes.  Boards are just that boards does not mean that the people on them are not qualified to make suggestions just that not all suggestions fit every body and it is the individual that has to do what fits their body.  

I am much more prepared for AR and am much leaner already than when I was on stage in Houston.  Moe if you have pics at BB.com then give me a link want to see you.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on your book and have fun at the signing's just moe.  Good for you on your whole program.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Resistance bands will strengthen and elongate the muscle fibers.



How do you elongate your muscle fibres? This whole section read like advertising copy. So I googled a phrase, and the first hit I got was a bb.com article: Bodybuilding.com - Workout Of The Week - What Is The Best Workout With Resistance Bands?



sexynicole said:


> They also increase your flexibility tremendously. Resistance bands will stimulate the muscles in a manner that is impossible to do with the use of free weights by allowing you to perform much more controlled movements, keep constant tension on the muscles, and really emphasize on the concentric and eccentric portions of the movement.  I also used the wrong word,* bands are capable of when used with Free Weights of helping bring in a bit of more detail,*


How is detail different from definition? 


sexynicole said:


> I did not mean definition that is coming with my new diet, want to see updated photos they will be at BB.com on Monday.  I do not doubt anyone on here of being capable of advice, all have it however you have to know your own body and rely on what you see and then make the appropriate changes.


You do, but the range of how different we are is a lot smaller than the range of how similar we are. You don't have different basic physiology than the rest of us. If you have freakish genetics that allow you to obtain remarkable results from sub-par methods, that's great - but it still doesn't change the fact that a method that works for the worst case will still work better for you than what you're doing.



sexynicole said:


> Boards are just that boards does not mean that the people on them are not qualified to make suggestions just that not all suggestions fit every body and it is the individual that has to do what fits their body.



What works in the worst genetics works for all. 

Remember that part. 

We are all far more similar than we are different.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, I missed this beauty of a thread.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

Built I never said the basics do not work for everybody.  if you saw the workout plan I am doing you would know I am lifting very very heavy and have for a long time.  Hell I started squatting again and am 3 weeks out and doing 6 reps with 175! Yes 175! I am carb depleted as hell yet still strong as hell ,, I know I was probably 15 to 16% on stage and made mistakes which trust me I learned from and my suit was also cut wrong but hey we did not know.  I am now closer to about 14% and weigh 139 down 4 lbs from when I was on stage.  Bands are doing something to me and get a great pump from them! Are you disputing that bands can do things weights can't and should also be used with training.  Guess that all the sports medicine guys and pro athletes that use them to increase their range of motion are wrong.  I use them 3 times a week and have seen some differences in a few area's that need improvement.  Your physique at your age is awesome period.  Great for you and on this board yes very appreciated.  However you know as well as I do that the majority of women would not appreciate that look.  I will have new photos up from this Monday night and yes I look different, dry as a bone and just a few area's that need brought up.  We are redesigning our gym so the hardcore weights and lifters are in the back and lighter equipment plus dance is located at the front. We are running a business for profit and while I will be in the back 90% of our members will not be and guess what they are the one's that make us $$$! Does that make the guys and gals in the back less important? HELL NO! But business wise the majority are not hardcore lifters and in our small county there are not enough to pay the bills.  Every person in our gym that gets training from us USES WEIGHTS! Period! They are taught that weights work and strength is a good thing! Enough bantering here, I learned alot in Houston as you said I would and after I place in AR we are going to Atlanta in Novemebr to learn the level of competition there.  I will get my butt kicked but I will also learn where I need to improve! I do not mean to bash women's BB but if you look at how that portion of our sport has changed it has turned off a lot of people the same way that some of the big BB's have in the sport.  It is only a matter of time before some elected expert looks into BB and the IFBB and NPC that all willingly accept hardcore steroids are looked at.  If you want real BB ban all the drugs.  Why do I compete in the NPC?  Easy you want to be noticed all the supplement companies have some one in their company in high position that is either a judge or involved with the NPC.  Want to get noticed you get in the dictatorship that is known as the IFBB and NPC.  Our BB Show is unsanctioned and will we seek NPC sanction? YES! After we have pictures and video that shows it's success and shove it down Jim Manion's throat!  Gee hope an NPC judge doesn't read this! LOL


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

there is only one thing that bands are good for IMO, back stage pumping up, they work well, convenient, you can stand in a corner and do many movements, and they fit in your gym bag.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh and one more thing to the person on here that called my husband and idiot! Oh really here is his accomplishments! He is certified through both ISSA and National Academy of Sports Medicine and has been for nearly 8 years.  he has trained and consulted with Jr College athletic programs and high schools in various states, has competed and won BB show! Is studying advanced sports nutrition and has taken the gym we bought from 33 members when we bought it to well over 300 in 7 months and still growing plus can out train with any of our hard core guys in the back at an age of 42! YEAH HE KNOWS! The gym growth will allow me to quit my full time job and concentrate on figure! Oh guess I did not mention I work full time and do this.  Not that many before and many after me have not done the same thing and help at the gym on my days off!  Any other things you want to call him? YEAH HE KNOWS! Is  Prince your entitled to your opinion, they will never replace weights in my routines but they are a definate add on!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Oh and one more thing to the person on here that called my husband and idiot! Oh really here is his accomplishments! He is certified through both ISSA and National Academy of Sports Medicine and has been for nearly 8 years.  he has trained and consulted with Jr College athletic programs and high schools in various states, has competed and won BB show! Is studying advanced sports nutrition and has taken the gym we bought from 33 members when we bought it to well over 300 in 7 months and still growing plus can out train with any of our hard core guys in the back at an age of 42! YEAH HE KNOWS! The gym growth will allow me to quit my full time job and concentrate on figure! Oh guess I did not mention I work full time and do this.  Not that many before and many after me have not done the same thing and help at the gym on my days off!  Any other things you want to call him? YEAH HE KNOWS!



that is great, and it may be true, but online people judge by what others post, and if they post stupid shit, people call them an idiot, that is just how it is.



> Prince your entitled to your opinion, they will never replace weights in my routines but they are a definite add on!



thanks, yes they can help you pump up back stage as well, my x-wife used them when she competed in figure.

.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

It is true and he uses bands with athetes all across the country.  Do you think a wide receiver would train the same as a lineman?  Of course not they want agility and speed, bands work for all of that and they are great for recouperation from injuries.  Any one on here want to dispute that.  And yes all that about my husband is true! Any one else on here taken a complete wrek of a business and turned it in the black in 2 months to making it extremely profitable in 7?  If so great for you if not then do not question and call names about what you have no idea on.  He has probably forgotten more than on this board knows.  YEAH HE KNOWS!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

lol


----------



## Perdido (Jul 26, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Oh and one more thing to the person on here that called my husband and idiot!



That would be me and talk is cheap. I stand behind my previous comments.
Helping people earns respect around here not a bunch of self promotion babble.


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

Your qualifications are?  Post em! Not babble truth! You bore me!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Your qualifications are?  Post em! Not babble truth! You bore me!



you're really hung up on "qualifications" aren't you?


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2008)

Where the hell are her recent pics?!


----------



## sexynicole (Jul 26, 2008)

yep! As he said talk is cheap .. show me results from people you have trained or helped?  husband has too many to count and he has?  Again my point is proved!  Opinions are like Aholes everyone has them so he has trained who?  Helped WHO?  Due to privacy agreements my husband can not list clients here, but trust me some are pro-athletes and not in BB and that gained us the funds to buy the gym.  just moe with the Navy that is awesome hubby was offered Marines and Army turned them down due to how slow they pay and trust me he knows how they pay they were sponsors of his in his racing business! So if you want to talk smack back it up or shut up!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

you're an idiot.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> *Your qualifications are?*  Post em! Not babble truth! You bore me!



I have a big penis!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

I think that Nicole and her awesome husband should go start their own bodybuilding board, it will be the biggest/best board on the web within 7 months!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2008)

Seriously, where are the contest pics?  If sexy was so confident in her trials, why not put up the results?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> I think that Nicole and her awesome husband should go start their own bodybuilding board, it will be the biggest/best board on the web within 7 months!


Yeah, amateur porn is hot these days.


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> I think that Nicole and her awesome husband should go start their own bodybuilding board, it will be the biggest/best board on the web within 7 months!



she already has her website www.sexynicolejoiner.com.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

*Address Not Found* 

Firefox can't find the server at www.sexynicolejoiner.com


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> *Address Not Found*
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at www.sexynicolejoiner.com



oooohhh she changed the url sexynicolejoiner.com


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2008)

This just in from SN's Hubby:
_____________________________________


			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> Interesting that we are the same?  Really... Physiology yes everything else NO!
> 
> Every body responds differently to exercise and if you do not believe that then you are doing your clients a dis service.





			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> Women especially have chemicals that flow through them differently than men and you know this especially estrogen and testostrone levels not to mention chemicals that are released during menstration cycles.


We all have the same hormones. They all flow the same way. The only difference is in the relative proportions. 



			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> no offense but women are not meant to be leaned out all the time it is VERY UN HEALTHY and the long term health problems far out weigh the leaness benefits.  Interruption of the menstral cycle due to low body fat levels for prolonged periods of time can cause early symptoms of metapause as well as forms of ovarian cancer and tumors.


I have never lost my period from being lean. Even in the pic in my avatar and in my profile, where I had veins in my delts, pecs, and abs, I never lost my period. I don't overtrain. I don't cut hard - I train with low volume and diet very slowly. I eat lots of fats. I stay healthy lean all year - but not 14%. I stay below 20% year round. 



			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> Psychological also plays a huge role in how our muscles react to training.  Depression or heavy stress levels cause chemicals to be released into the body that are adverse to the body to properly heal when training.  Another thing is any injuries or strains to muscles in the past cause the muscle fibers to be shaped differently than those that have not suffered injuries.  It may only be microscopic however it will effect that person's ability to grow and add muscle mass in that area.  My wife is not as qualified as you are aware but I AM and have forgotten probably more than you know! If you do not think that genetics play a huge role then you are sadly mistaken and also again do a diservice to your clients.


Genetics means some get to train like morons and still look great. The ones who win, it all comes down to genetics - they all use the same drugs, they all train with weights. I don't compete and I don't train clients. I don't know why you thought I do. 



			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> How many pro athletes have you been around?  I have been around several when they were in college and trust me honey they were pre-disposed genetically to be pro athletes.


Yes they were. Agree 100%. 



			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> Jerry Rice has HUGE HANDS!  Gigantic, hmm think that we all have that?  He also has very very long hamstring muscles that allow him advantages that most of us can't imagine.  Look at LeBron James, he is astounding, you think that we all have that similar physiology?


I said we are all more similar than different. Go back and read what I wrote. 

Testosterone acts the same in my body as it does in your wife's body. Low rep training stimulates the sarcomere in my body as it does in your wife's body. Her genes let her win a contest with shitty training, that's where the difference lies. She'd still do better with a well-designed programme. Good genes and good drugs mean anything works. 



			
				Teh Hubby said:
			
		

> She did come off strong and is rather opinionated but for you to claim to be a know it all guru that is not the case.  you have good knowledge but there is much you can also learn.  I wish you well and do some more studying, there are plenty of well documented MD research papers on everthing I just mentioned you would do well to seek it and read it.



Nothing wrong with my post, but your reading comprehension is sadly lacking. 

Next time you go off on someone, make sure you know what you are arguing against. 

Cheers

MariAnne
___________________________

Heh. He PMs me this and tells me I'm the one claiming to be, and I quote, a "know it all guru". 

I never laid claim to that title, and am humbled in the presence of a TRUE know it all guru. 

Have fun with your toning bands, Nicole. Knock 'em dead.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

Built, please post your "qualifications".


----------



## vader (Jul 26, 2008)

I beleive her pics are all the qualifications she needs, but I know you are just being sarcastic Prince


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2008)

vader said:


> I believe her pics are all the qualifications she needs...



that combined with her posts and articles, but yeah it was a joke.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2008)

With no personal trainer, no formal education in exercise training, no dietician, no drugs, and a very basic gym setup, 
*I went from this (aqe 38):*





*To this (age 42):*





All without starving or overtraining.
Think of me as the Erin Brockovich of the physique-training world.


----------



## Built (Jul 26, 2008)

PS Prince, you rock.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 26, 2008)

WTB your abs.  Thanks.


----------



## sexynicole (Aug 4, 2008)

want to see where things are look at progress pics on bb.com


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> want to see where things are look at progress pics on bb.com



Just provide a direct link.  I dont feel like surfing around.

Also, the silhouette on one of your sites looks like my step mom.  

Happen to know who it is?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 4, 2008)

AKIRA's stepmom, I remember that one.


----------



## sexynicole (Aug 4, 2008)

Bodybuilding.com - sexynicole's BodySpace: Progress Pictures


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> AKIRA's stepmom, I remember that one.



It looks just like one of her poses.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Aug 4, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Bodybuilding.com - sexynicole's BodySpace: Progress Pictures



good job


----------



## sexynicole (Aug 17, 2008)

WIN! Masters B Class at the 2008 NPC Arkansas State Bodybuilding, Fitness and Figure Championships! Qualified for NPC National Shows! Thank you to all of you that gave the feedback and this post was fun to get your passions flowing which it did! Now going to pack on 8lbs of lean muscle and hit the National stage in 2009.  The judges gave me great feedback and I have a great plan of attack to hit the gym with.. ciao to all see ya in the funny papers.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats!

Pix? And why do you figure "8" - how long are you planning to give yourself to gain those 8 lbs of mass, and then to cut afterward?


----------



## sexynicole (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugggh built it's Figure B which is by height ,, TY! and time frame don't worry about it ,,, I won and ya know everthing you wanted me to do in spite of it i WON! Now I am out and done here so don't wory about it .. had a photo shoot today with a pro photographer that does top IFBB ... and he contacted me for the shoot ,,,, so really do not worry about my game plan ... I WON!


----------



## r00kie (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 18, 2008)

sexynicole said:


> Ugggh built it's Figure B which is by height ,, TY! and time frame don't worry about it ,,, I won and ya know everthing you wanted me to do in spite of it i WON! Now I am out and done here so don't wory about it .. had a photo shoot today with a pro photographer that does top IFBB ... and he contacted me for the shoot ,,,, so really do not worry about my game plan ... I WON!



Yeah Built! Quit messin' with people who've already got their shhhtuff together!


Jeeze, what a bully...pfffft!


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 19, 2008)

Did someone come back just to go nanner nanner....??  

She even had someone want to take her picture!


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 19, 2008)

Built said:


> With no personal trainer, no formal education in exercise training, no dietician, no drugs, and a very basic gym setup,
> *I went from this (aqe 38):*
> 
> 
> ...



i must say damn built. you are freaking hot.


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you very much! ♥♥


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i must say damn built. you are freaking hot.



And kinda smart too.

Even if she is a mean old know-it-all bully.


Just think, tomuch....if you keep working at it, you could have a body just like hers one day.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 19, 2008)

I think those shades she's wearing can still be had at the local lumberyard too in the wood cutting department 

BTW: another boob job should add 8 lbs of lean mass on what'shernames body wouldn't it?


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 19, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> And kinda smart too.
> 
> Even if she is a mean old know-it-all bully.
> 
> ...



nah im alright i think the bulge be it small would not look great on stage lol. well we all know built is smart i was not complimenting her smarts.


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 19, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I think those shades she's wearing can still be had at the local lumberyard too in the wood cutting department



I just caught this....

Hey! Don't be dissin' Built's blades, man.


----------



## tomuchgear (Aug 19, 2008)

get em mr damayor.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 19, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> I just caught this....
> 
> Hey! Don't be dissin' Built's blades, man.




Hey aint nothing wrong with getting your blades and lawn chairs at the same place - I do it all the time  

Besides, We've PM'd about six times which in these parts makes you part of the family and allowed for a certain amount of dissinage


----------



## sexynicole (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here*

the rest are for purchase! Spent 3 hours on the photo shoot!  The guy is incredible and photos will be at Nicole Joiner, NPC Figure Competitor and available for purchase!


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I think those shades she's wearing can still be had at the local lumberyard too in the wood cutting department



Actually, MEC. They were my cycling goggles.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 20, 2008)

Built said:


> Actually, MEC. They were my cycling goggles.



I figured they are something like that.

Sorry, couldn't help it. I come from a large family and we show affection by constantly busting each others nuts.

Can't you just feel the love all around you here from your buds on IM?


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Aug 20, 2008)

How come your butt is so flat?  Do you loose points for having a flat butt?


----------



## Built (Aug 20, 2008)

rahaas said:


> I figured they are something like that.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it. I come from a large family and we show affection by constantly busting each others nuts.
> 
> Can't you just feel the love all around you here from your buds on IM?



LOL - don't worry, looking at that pic, if the worst you had to say was about my glasses I know you were being kind!

<feels the love from my IM bros> â???¥


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 20, 2008)

Lost Grizzly said:


> How come your butt is so flat?  Do you loose points for having a flat butt?



wrong.


a little funny, but wrong nonetheless.


----------



## sexynicole (Sep 7, 2008)

*Enough said*

Done with IFBB pro photographer ,,, I AM OUT!


----------

